# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور سراسری در 2 روز برگزار می‌شود

## NESTA

سازمان سنجش اعلام کرد :

*کنکور سراسری در 2 روز برگزار می‌شود*

پنج‌شنبه صبح 1394/3/21 

ریاضی فیزیک و علوم انسانی


پنج‌شنبه عصر 1394/3/21 

گروه هنر

--------------------------------------

جمعه صبح 1394/3/22 

علوم تجربی

جمعه عصر 1394/3/22 

زبان‌های خارجی



*
*

----------


## Takfir

چرا اول ما باید کنکور بدیم:yahoo (19):

----------


## angel

فرق زیادی نکرده ها

بهتر شده که !

تجربی و زبان که فرقی نکرده

ریاضی و انسانی هم هرکس یه دونه رو میتونه شرکت کنه

عصر ریاضی هم که همیشه هنر بوده

فقط دوستان انسانی که میخوان کنکور هنر یا زبان هم بدن

امسال سختشونه توی یه روز باید دوتا کنکور بدن مثه تجربی و ریاضی

----------


## Majid-VZ

> چرا اول ما باید کنکور بدیم:yahoo (19):


بهتره که... از اون استرس لعنتی ماها اول زاحت میشیم

----------


## artim

بله دوست عزیزم اطلاع داریم
چرا اینقد بزرگش میکنین
میگن تا یک هفته قبل کنکور نباید دیگه چیزی بخونیم
من میگم تا دو الی 3 روز قبل کنکور چیزی نخونیم خب حالا یک روز اینور اونرو چیه که انقد بزرگش میکنین
درثانی وجدانن کدوم یکی از ماها وقتی یک گروه ازمایشی کنکور میداد بعدظهرش میرفتیم حسابی سوالات عمومیشو تجزیه تحلیل میکردیم؟؟؟
توروخدا انقد بزرگش نکنین چیزی نشده که

----------


## SonaMi

ای بابا ، روی بچه های تاثیر مخرب نداشته باشید  :Yahoo (21):  

هیچ فرق خاصی نکرده  ... ارجاع به پست آنجل

لطفا عنوان تاپیک رو تغییر بده

----------


## yaghma

*یکی به منم بگه ,دقیقا فرقش چیه 
حالا ریاضی اول باشه 
یا تجربی 
یا انسانی؟
واقعا چیه؟*

----------


## milad1997

به این میگی بد بختی،جای من بودی که ....    :Y (419): :yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):

کجاش بدبختیه این ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SNIPER

طوری گفتی بدبخت شدیم فکر کردم تصویب شده که هرکی انگشتاش زیر 12تا باشه در درصدهای اختصاصیش 40تا کم کنن

----------


## Mr.Dr

> طوری گفتی بدبخت شدیم فکر کردم تصویب شده که* هرکی انگشتاش زیر 12تا باشه در درصدهای اختصاصیش 40تا کم کنن*


 :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## milad 22

به قول @biskie ارجاع به پست انجل

والا من سال پیش جنازمو رسوندم خونه بعد کنکور زبان ... اومدم یه دلستر یه لیتری رو سر کشیدم کلی هم خوابیدم تا سرحال شدم 
الانم چچندان تغیری نداره

----------


## zn.d

باو همچین تاپیک زدی فک کردم کنکور تجربی شده عصر !!!! 
حالا فرقی نکرد که

----------


## angel

> به قول @biskie ارجاع به پست انجل
> 
> والا من سال پیش جنازمو رسوندم خونه بعد کنکور زبان ... اومدم یه دلستر یه لیتری رو سر کشیدم کلی هم خوابیدم تا سرحال شدم 
> الانم چچندان تغیری نداره


من پارسال کنکور تجربی حوزه داروسازی فردوسی بودم بعد که تموم شد تا اومدم بیرون و بابامو پیدا کردم کلی طول کشید

خیلی ام ترافیک و راه بندون بود

راه افتادیم بریم سمت خونه که بعدش من دانشکده مهندسی فردوسی کنکور زبان داشتم انقد ترافیک بود که به خونه 

نرسیدم بابام گفت ولش کن بیا بریم رستوران برات ناهار بگیرم بخور بعدم برو کنکور زبان  :Yahoo (94): 

سرزبان یه یه ربع فک کنم خوابیدم  :Yahoo (94): 

امسال فقط تجربی شرکتیدم

----------


## faal_nazari

البته خوب اینکه انسانی افتاده جلو یه مزیتی داره میشه گفت سبک سوالات دین و زندگی و عربی و کلا عمومی ها کنکور 94 تقریبا فهمیده میشه اگه انسانیا شیمی داشتن خوب میشد با شیمی کنکور 94 ریاضی دیگه کاملا سوالات شیمی تجربی لو میرفت الانم اگه سوالات ریاضی و شیمی یک سال کنکور رو بزارین جلو تشابهات سوالات بالاست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arman_b100

خوش به حال ریاضیا....روز تولد سیاوش قمیشی کنکور میدن

----------


## milad 22

> من پارسال کنکور تجربی حوزه داروسازی فردوسی بودم بعد که تموم شد تا اومدم بیرون و بابامو پیدا کردم کلی طول کشید
> 
> خیلی ام ترافیک و راه بندون بود
> 
> راه افتادیم بریم سمت خونه که بعدش من دانشکده مهندسی فردوسی کنکور زبان داشتم انقد ترافیک بود که به خونه 
> 
> نرسیدم بابام گفت ولش کن بیا بریم رستوران برات ناهار بگیرم بخور بعدم برو کنکور زبان 
> 
> سرزبان یه یه ربع فک کنم خوابیدم 
> ...


خخخخ من اومدم خونه کلی گرمم بود رفتم دوش گرفتم موهام پف کرده بود رفتم  بیرون یخورده هم باد بهشون خورده بود مج و کوله بودن( موهام اصلا حالت نمیگیرن )) رفتم اون دربانای جلو دانشکده یخورده خندیدن بهم بعد رفتم تو  :Yahoo (21): 
البته نمیخواستم برم اونقد تو خونه گفتن برو برو عصبانی شدم یوهو زدم از خونه بیرون

امسالم ثبت نام کردم .....

----------


## SNIPER

> البته خوب اینکه انسانی افتاده جلو یه مزیتی داره میشه گفت سبک سوالات دین و زندگی و عربی و کلا عمومی ها کنکور 94 تقریبا فهمیده میشه اگه انسانیا شیمی داشتن خوب میشد با شیمی کنکور 94 ریاضی دیگه کاملا سوالات شیمی تجربی لو میرفت الانم اگه سوالات ریاضی و شیمی یک سال کنکور رو بزارین جلو تشابهات سوالات بالاست


اینجور باشه یا عمومی های انسانی رو منتظر نمیکنن روی سایت یا اینکه بقیه رشته ها رو متفاوت برگزار میکنن.

----------


## SNIPER

> خوش به حال ریاضیا....روز تولد سیاوش قمیشی کنکور میدن


تجربی ها هم روز تولد ابراهیم رحیم زاده کنکور میدن  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## faal_nazari

> اینجور باشه یا عمومی های انسانی رو منتظر نمیکنن روی سایت یا اینکه بقیه رشته ها رو متفاوت برگزار میکنن.


هرچقدم تفاوت بدن سطح سوالات کنکور در یک سال جوریه که نمی تونن سوالات یک درسو توی گروه های آزمایشی دیگه به طور فاحش خیلی سخت و یک گروه آزمایش دیگه رو خیلی راحت بدن. این یعنی سوالات از نظر سختی تو یه رنجه با یه مقدار اغماض وچشم پوشی اونم برای اینکه عدالت برقرار بشه بین گروه های آزمایشی .

----------


## angel

> خخخخ من اومدم خونه کلی گرمم بود رفتم دوش گرفتم موهام پف کرده بود رفتم  بیرون یخورده هم باد بهشون خورده بود مج و کوله بودن( موهام اصلا حالت نمیگیرن )) رفتم اون دربانای جلو دانشکده یخورده خندیدن بهم بعد رفتم تو 
> البته نمیخواستم برم اونقد تو خونه گفتن برو برو عصبانی شدم یوهو زدم از خونه بیرون
> 
> امسالم ثبت نام کردم .....




خخخخ

چرا خب؟ من که دیدم الکی میرم خسته میشم 

من که زبان نمیرم پس کنکورشم ندم بهتره  :Yahoo (94): 

یادمه پارسال عصر بابام بهم گفت خودت برگرد شلوغه اینجا من نمیتونم بیام دنبالت 

بعدش گفتم باشه یادم رفت ازش پول بگیرم  :Yahoo (94):  

دوستمم بود بعده کنکور زبان قرار شد بریم با مترو 

کل دانشگاه فردوسی رو دور زدیم گم شده بودیم

همینطوری میرفتیم یهو رسیدیم یه جا هیچکی نبود عینهو بیابون

یهو یه پسره رد شد بهش میخورد از پرسنل دانشگاه باشه

گفتیم ما گم شدیم از کجا باید بریم

نامرد بهمون آدرس اشتباه داد  :Yahoo (94): 

من رسیدم خونه ساعت فک کنم نزدیک 8 بود 

بابام سرکوچه واستاده بود منتظر من خخخخخخ

اومدم خونه یادمه ستایش نشون میداد بعدشم والیبال داشت خخخخخخ

امسال میام راحت ناهار میخورم بعدم میخوابم  :Yahoo (94):  به تو میخندم که میری کنکور زبان :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> البته خوب اینکه انسانی افتاده جلو یه مزیتی داره میشه گفت سبک سوالات دین و زندگی و عربی و کلا عمومی ها کنکور 94 تقریبا فهمیده میشه اگه انسانیا شیمی داشتن خوب میشد با شیمی کنکور 94 ریاضی دیگه کاملا سوالات شیمی تجربی لو میرفت الانم اگه سوالات ریاضی و شیمی یک سال کنکور رو بزارین جلو تشابهات سوالات بالاست


دوست عزیز، سطح سوالات عربی و ادبیات عمومی انسانی همچنان بالاتر از سطح تجربی و ریاضی هست.

----------


## faal_nazari

> خوش به حال ریاضیا....روز تولد سیاوش قمیشی کنکور میدن


داداش جوری میگی انگار سیاوش میخواد روز تولدش برای داوطلبای ریاضی آهنگ منتشر کنه روز کنکورشون به افتخارشون  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## milad 22

> خخخخ
> 
> چرا خب؟ من که دیدم الکی میرم خسته میشم 
> 
> من که زبان نمیرم پس کنکورشم ندم بهتره 
> 
> یادمه پارسال عصر بابام بهم گفت خودت برگرد شلوغه اینجا من نمیتونم بیام دنبالت 
> 
> بعدش گفتم باشه یادم رفت ازش پول بگیرم  
> ...


خودتی.  :Yahoo (76): 

حوزه ما درست کنار خیابون بود گم نمیشدیم 

حالا اینا رو بیخیال کتکه رو از بابات خوردی یا نه ؟؟؟ خخخخ

اگه اینطوریه مام میریم با دوستان کنار دریاچه شورابیل حال میکنیم بعد میاییم یه کنکور زبانی هم میدیم واسه تنوع

----------


## SNIPER

> هرچقدم تفاوت بدن سطح سوالات کنکور در یک سال جوریه که نمی تونن سوالات یک درسو توی گروه های آزمایشی دیگه به طور فاحش خیلی سخت و یک گروه آزمایش دیگه رو خیلی راحت بدن. این یعنی سوالات از نظر سختی تو یه رنجه با یه مقدار اغماض وچشم پوشی اونم برای اینکه عدالت برقرار بشه بین گروه های آزمایشی .


اونطوری باشه که اگه سبک سوالات تجربی رو هم بدن فایده ای نداره چون سبکش مشخصه.
والا سبک سوالات عمومی تنها تغیر اساسی که در 7 سال گذشته داشته اینه که تعداد درک مطلب های زبان از یه دونه به دو تا افزایش پیدا کرده.

----------


## angel

> خودتی. 
> 
> حوزه ما درست کنار خیابون بود گم نمیشدیم 
> 
> حالا اینا رو بیخیال کتکه رو از بابات خوردی یا نه ؟؟؟ خخخخ
> 
> اگه اینطوریه مام میریم با دوستان کنار دریاچه شورابیل حال میکنیم بعد میاییم یه کنکور زبانی هم میدیم واسه تنوع


نه بابام خیلی لطیف برخورد کرد باهام  :Yahoo (94): 

آخرش که دیدیم گم شدیم یه دربست گرفتیم به حساب دوستم اومدیم خونه  :Yahoo (94): 

آره خونه نرو قبل زبان

----------


## faal_nazari

> دوست عزیز، سطح سوالات عربی و ادبیات عمومی انسانی همچنان بالاتر از سطح تجربی و ریاضی هست.


دوست عزیر دفترچه اختصاصیشون نیست که بخوان در حد تخصصشون که دروس عربی و ادبیات و.. هست سخت بدن.ولی در حالت کلی درسته بعضی مواقع سخت از کنکور ماست ولی اینکه بگیم همیشه سخت تر از ماست این درست نیست از سوالات کنکورشون داره توی کتاب تست ها استفاده میشه و این یعنی فرقی به حال ما نداره در هر حال باید بلد باشیم چه سخت چه آسون.

----------


## Takfir

> دوست عزیر دفترچه اختصاصیشون نیست که بخوان در حد تخصصشون که دروس عربی و ادبیات و.. هست سخت بدن.ولی در حالت کلی درسته بعضی مواقع سخت از کنکور ماست ولی اینکه بگیم همیشه سخت تر از ماست این درست نیست از سوالات کنکورشون داره توی کتاب تست ها استفاده میشه و این یعنی فرقی به حال ما نداره در هر حال باید بلد باشیم چه سخت چه آسون.


کنکور انسانی یکی از شاخ ترین ها بوده و خواهد بود در عمومی! قابل توجه کسایی که توهم زدن و فکر میکنن درساشون خیلی سخته:yahoo (1):

----------


## faal_nazari

> اونطوری باشه که اگه سبک سوالات تجربی رو هم بدن فایده ای نداره چون سبکش مشخصه.
> والا سبک سوالات عمومی تنها تغیر اساسی که در 7 سال گذشته داشته اینه که تعداد درک مطلب های زبان از یه دونه به دو تا افزایش پیدا کرده.


برای کنکور تجربی و ریاضی 93 نگاه کنید
اصن زبان تجربی یکم راحت تر از ریاضی بود  :Yahoo (4): 
دینی ریاضی بازم کمی سخت تر از تجربیا بود  :Yahoo (4): ))))
ادبیاتشون و عربیشونم که در یه سطح  :Yahoo (21): 
بیچاره تجربیا از قرار معلوم امسال عمومیای مارو سخت میدن  :Yahoo (19): ((

----------


## milad 22

> نه بابام خیلی لطیف برخورد کرد باهام 
> 
> آخرش که دیدیم گم شدیم یه دربست گرفتیم به حساب دوستم اومدیم خونه 
> 
> آره خونه نرو قبل زبان


دقت کردی همه تو تاپیک جدی حرف میزنن ما داریم چرت و پرت میگیم؟؟

ولی کاش جمعه نبود . شنبه ای پنجشنبه ای ... از روزای تعطیل متنفرم همه جا سوت و کور مثلا میخواییم ازادیمونو جشن بگیریم خیر سرمون :Yahoo (20):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> نه بابام خیلی لطیف برخورد کرد باهام 
> 
> آخرش که دیدیم گم شدیم یه دربست گرفتیم به حساب دوستم اومدیم خونه 
> 
> آره خونه نرو قبل زبان


یکی از سخت ترین کارای دنیا ، پیدا کردن حوزه مورد نظرت تو دانشکده های(!) فردوسی هست !

پارسال منم گم شدم  :Yahoo (4): )

وقتی شروع به قران خوندن کردن ، رسیدم حوزه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## angel

> دقت کردی همه تو تاپیک جدی حرف میزنن ما داریم چرت و پرت میگیم؟؟
> 
> ولی کاش جمعه نبود . شنبه ای پنجشنبه ای ... از روزای تعطیل متنفرم همه جا سوت و کور مثلا میخواییم ازادیمونو جشن بگیریم خیر سرمون


خودتو با من جمع نبند :Yahoo (94): 

جشن؟ نه بابا تا موقع نتایج آدم روانی میشه از استرس

ماه رمضون دقیقا کی شروع میشه که انقد زود کنکوره؟

----------


## angel

> یکی از سخت ترین کارای دنیا ، پیدا کردن حوزه مورد نظرت تو دانشکده های(!) فردوسی هست !
> 
> پارسال منم گم شدم )
> 
> وقتی شروع به قران خوندن کردن ، رسیدم حوزه


خخخخ نه ما بعد از زبان که از مهندسی اومدیم بیرون میخواستیم از در پارک ملت دربیایم که بریم سوار مترو شیم

کلا گم شدیم  :Yahoo (94): 

ولی داروسازی خیلی راحت بود حوزش

کاش امسالم اونجا باشم من کلاساش عالی بودن خیلی خوب بود

بریم گپ خونه زشته دیگه 

+ @milad22 :Yahoo (10):

----------


## saeid_NRT

واسه تجربیا خوب شد روز قبل آزمونشون سوالات انسانیا و ریاضیا رو بررسی میکنن و نکاتی که طراح مد نظر داشته رو میفهمن مخصوصا تو ریاضی و دینی! کمی عربی

----------


## faal_nazari

> کنکور انسانی یکی از شاخ ترین ها بوده و خواهد بود در عمومی! قابل توجه کسایی که توهم زدن و فکر میکنن درساشون خیلی سخته:yahoo (1):


تکفیر داداش من همونه هیچ فرقی هم با دفترچه عمومی ریاضی انسانی تجربی هنر و زبان نداره یه روحه تویه 5 بدن  :Yahoo (4): ) برو اول سوالارو نگاه کن بعد بیا بیانیه بده تکفیر جان  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Arman_b100

> داداش جوری میگی انگار سیاوش میخواد روز تولدش برای داوطلبای ریاضی آهنگ منتشر کنه روز کنکورشون به افتخارشون


اخه خیلی فانتزیه

----------


## faal_nazari

> اخه خیلی فانتزیه


آره مخصوصا صدای هارمونیکش محسن چاوشی باشه :yahoo (94):

----------


## Takfir

> تکفیر داداش من همونه هیچ فرقی هم با دفترچه عمومی ریاضی انسانی تجربی هنر و زبان نداره یه روحه تویه 5 بدن ) برو اول سوالارو نگاه کن بعد بیا بیانیه بده تکفیر جان )


نمیتونه اینطوری باشه زبان فارسی و ادبیات سوم ما با شما فرق داره! لذا سوالاتِ ما سنگین تر از شماست! شما برو تحقیق کن بعد بیا نظر بده!

در ضمن میخوای در مورد چیزی نظر بدی اول از متخصصش بپرس!

یا اگه نپرسیدی جلو متخصصش نظر نده!

----------


## Ali.psy

> بله دوست عزیزم اطلاع داریم
> چرا اینقد بزرگش میکنین
> میگن تا یک هفته قبل کنکور نباید دیگه چیزی بخونیم
> من میگم تا دو الی 3 روز قبل کنکور چیزی نخونیم خب حالا یک روز اینور اونرو چیه که انقد بزرگش میکنین
> درثانی وجدانن کدوم یکی از ماها وقتی یک گروه ازمایشی کنکور میداد بعدظهرش میرفتیم حسابی سوالات عمومیشو تجزیه تحلیل میکردیم؟؟؟
> توروخدا انقد بزرگش نکنین چیزی نشده که


بله کاملا صحیحه.فرقی نکرده یک روز یا دوروز قبل کنکور باید استراحت کرد.هرکس بخونه براش فرقی نمیکنه پنجشنبه باشه یا شنبه

----------


## faal_nazari

> نمیتونه اینطوری باشه زبان فارسی و ادبیات سوم ما با شما فرق داره! لذا سوالاتِ ما سنگین تر از شماست! شما برو تحقیق کن بعد بیا نظر بده!
> 
> در ضمن میخوای در مورد چیزی نظر بدی اول از متخصصش بپرس!
> 
> یا اگه نپرسیدی جلو متخصصش نظر نده!



تکفیر جان خیلی استنباطت سنگین بود(هرچه تفاوت 2 کتاب بیشتر باشه سوالات کنکور اون رشته سخت تره) دوستان یه صلوات عنایت کنین :Yahoo (23): 
دوما نظر شما  محترم هست  ولی چون تو میگی سخته همه نباید نظر تو رو قبول کنن برادر من من سوالات عمومیشو حل کردم دیدم که تفاوتی با سوالای ما نداره حالا هی شما از گروه آزمایشیت کلاس بزار من که دنبال حاشیه نیستم هممون دنبال یه هدفیم موفقیت تو کنکور آخه این کارا چیه.

----------


## Takfir

> تکفیر جان خیلی استنباطت سنگین بود(هرچه تفاوت 2 کتاب بیشتر باشه سوالات کنکور اون رشته سخت تره) دوستان یه صلوات عنایت کنین
> دوما نظر شما  محترم هست  ولی چون تو میگی سخته همه نباید نظر تو رو قبول کنن برادر من من سوالات عمومیشو حل کردم دیدم که تفاوتی با سوالای ما نداره حالا هی شما از گروه آزمایشیت کلاس بزار من که دنبال حاشیه نیستم هممون دنبال یه هدفیم موفقیت تو کنکور آخه این کارا چیه.


حالا شما صبح تا شب با این درسای زاقارتون مثِ زیست کلاس میزارین یه بار ما با دوتا کتاب کلاس بیایم چی میشه؟ به جایی بر میخوره؟

----------


## faal_nazari

> حالا شما صبح تا شب با این درسای زاقارتون مثِ زیست کلاس میزارین یه بار ما با دوتا کتاب کلاس بیایم چی میشه؟ به جایی بر میخوره؟


باشه خواهش میکنم بحثو همینجا تمومش کن  ما برای دعوا که نیومدیم.

----------


## SNIPER

> حالا شما صبح تا شب با این درسای زاقارتون مثِ زیست کلاس میزارین یه بار ما با دوتا کتاب کلاس بیایم چی میشه؟ به جایی بر میخوره؟


شما دین و زدنگیتونم فرق میکنه ها. باید خطبه های ابوبکر بغدادی رو دانلود کنی تا آماده تست های دین و زندگیتون باشی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## SNIPER

> یکی از سخت ترین کارای دنیا ، پیدا کردن حوزه مورد نظرت تو دانشکده های(!) فردوسی هست !
> 
> پارسال منم گم شدم )
> 
> وقتی شروع به قران خوندن کردن ، رسیدم حوزه


کاش پیدا نمیشدی  :Yahoo (76): 
ایشالا امسالم گم میشی  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> حالا شما صبح تا شب با این درسای زاقارتون مثِ زیست کلاس میزارین یه بار ما با دوتا کتاب کلاس بیایم چی میشه؟ به جایی بر میخوره؟


اين دوستمونم ميخواد مث مهندس بذله گوي انجمن بشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## shadab shariati

بچه ها خبرندارید کنکور فنی کی برگذارمیشه؟؟؟ برادرمن الکترونیکه اخه....خودش که قیدنیست.... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## artim

> بچه ها خبرندارید کنکور فنی کی برگذارمیشه؟؟؟ برادرمن الکترونیکه اخه....خودش که قیدنیست....


توی تابستونه
مرداد ماه

----------


## shadab shariati

> توی تابستونه
> مرداد ماه


ثبت نامشون کی ه؟!

----------


## artim

> ثبت نامشون کی ه؟!


بنا به اعلام سازمان سنجش تاریخ ثبت نام کنکور کاردانی فنی و حرفه ای 94 از تاریخ 13 اردیبهشت تا 20 اردیبهشت 94 می باشد و زمان برگزاری کنکور هم 16 مرداد 94 می باشد.

----------


## Saeed735

بازم خوبه ما تجربیا یه روز بیشتر استراحت میکنیم

----------

